# [kernel panic] Missing something?

## Freak_NL

I couldn't find any other thread with this particular problem, so here it goes..

I succesfully installed Gentoo on a PIV 2GHz laptop. Everything seems fine, all compiled with GCC 3.1, mostly optimed with -march=pentium4 -O3.

My last actions before this nice panicing kernel was some playing around with OpenOffice (but not at the time my computer hung) and an "emerge gimp". During the emerge the laptop hung and on rebooting this got thrown:

```
init: error while loading shared libraries: c: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Kernel panic: attempted to kill init!
```

Did I remove something? What? When? How? And more interestingly, how do I fix this?

----------

## ptheborg

hmmm, I wonder, isn't thist something for the gcc3++ forum????   :Shocked: 

PS: Freak_NL, super cool dat het je is gelukt om KDE of Gnome te compilen met gcc3++, bij mij lukte dat niet eens........   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ik wacht nog wel totdat 1.4 uit is ofzo.....

----------

## Freak_NL

Well, figured it out.. probably my own dumb fault even.   :Rolling Eyes:  Apparantly ReiserFS really IS a bad thing for now.. ^^;; (what do you mean, I can't take a hint..)

Still, hopefully we reinstall and go on tinkering with tux.  :Smile: 

ptheborg: KDE3 should compile with -march=i686 -O2, but any higher then that and it'll die at kde-mulitimedia..

Maar Gentoo is wel errug koel  :Smile: 

----------

